# Head tilt bunny



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2009)

One of our volunteers in Orlando just took in these precious rabbits. The following was written bythe volunteer:

We received a call today (2/7/09) just a little after 2:00 PM from a young girl stating that she was moving and could not take her rabbits with her. She said one of them was âa little sick", but she could not afford care for it. Here are some pictures and videos of the two little bunnies that we rescued today. They are mini-lops that are probably not a lot more than 6-8 months old. Sushi is the Gray one and appears to be in good health, butRipley is quite a different story.



Ripley (formerly Fuji)has such a severe case of head tilt, from an ear infection and ear mites, the he could not even walkâ¦he just kind of rolled around in the wood chips that they had for a home. It looks like he has not eaten in days and his hair is so matted with pine chips and some kind of purple bedding that we are in the process of cutting most of his hair off just to clean him up.



He is doing well now after seeing the vet and is eating everything he can get to. He is actually able to stand on his feet and walk without rolling and has managed to get his face in the food bowl to eat on his own instead of us having to hand feed him already. We are only praying for a complete recovery, but we realize that he is likely to be left with some deformity of his neck because of this neglect.



We will treat Ripley here at Hug A Bunny for the next two weeks before they are transfered to Gainesville Rabbit Rescue to be Spayed & Neutered in preparation for adoption.



[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/FAHuVQeNKrU&feature=player_embedded&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


If anyone can find it in their heart to take in this sweet little boy, please let me know.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 12, 2009)

Poor, poor bunny. That melts my heart. That poor, poor guy. I'm so relieved that he is getting the help he needs. If I was over there I'd have him in a heart beat, but I hope they can find him a fantastic loving forever home.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh man I wish I could take him.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 12, 2009)

You could have a tilting trio


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

I will be posting something soon about head-tilt bunnies.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone know if Randy can take in another domestic?

I can't see the pics- are the bunnies bonded?

Poor thing. How can you not do something about an animal that's so obviously sick?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, they are bonded. I thought I had read somewhere that Randy wasn't taking in any more domestics, except in special cases.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh wow - I wish I could bring both of them here. I know I can't and I try so hard to stay away from the rescue area. 

But I just LOVE head tilt bunnies - they bring so much joy to my life because I think they develop and extra appreciation for the life they have and the people they live with.

I'll be praying they find good homes. (I'd bring them here and move them in with the office bunnies on the floor - but I suspect that would not work well with the rabbit rescue...).

I hope by the time I return from my trip - they have a good home!


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 12, 2009)

What a sweet, gorgeous little guy, and he obviously has such a fighting spirit too. I can't take him, but I will be praying for the right home for this sweetheart to come along. ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 24, 2009)

Under the care of his rescuers, little Ripley is showing much improvement:

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/vRLAMK53npA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 24, 2009)

What is the medical issue with a head tilt. He is so cute he does not have to bond with storm. I would I go about transport and everything. Are yall in flordia. What would is cost to fly him over here.

Could he be caged in a NCi cage or does he need to be free rome. He is so cute and I would defently think about it but I would need help trying to figure everything out including transport. I know it is exspensive I can handle that.

Could someone PM me about more info on head tilt and how it effects his life


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 24, 2009)

Ripley is in Orlando right now. I checked and it is only a 15 hour trip. We may be able to put a bunny train together for transport.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 25, 2009)

After doing research on head tilt. 

I don't think I am the right home for this little guy:cry1: I don't think I am experensed enough in bunnys yet. I would love to take them both but I want him to have the best home possible.:expressionless

I dont have the room to make the special cage and such and I dont want to take him just cause I want him and not be able to take care of his special needs. I want them both but right now I dont think is the right time.

I hope they have a wonderful home. 

ow if I get a 2 bedroom apartment in the next month he is myne and his sister.


----------



## Happi Bun (Feb 25, 2009)

What an amazing bunny. :hearts


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2009)

Mrs PBJ, if you decide you want this bunny and want to learn more about head tilt bunnies (medically, behaviourally, adjustments that may need to be made, etc) then maybe post and ask. I know plenty of people on here, myself included, have got/had bunnies with head tilt that thrive, and I am sure people would be willing to help you learn. That way you can make a very informed decision on whether or not you want to talk on this guy and his girl.

My PM box is also open too.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 26, 2009)

I believe that Mrs. PBJ PM'd with JadeIcing before she made her decision.


----------



## Flashy (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, sorry


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 5, 2009)

Ripley continues to make wonderful progress! Look at what a happy bunny he is:

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/3gTOevqiNy4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## Flashy (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw, I love these updates  He's such a ce little guy. I love the pair. VERY cute. I hope they find an ace forever home soon. They certainly deserve one.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh I still want him.

But I know I am not financially ready.
I hope he find a great home.

Mabye I will hit the lottery in the next few weeks.
That bun is so adorable.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 5, 2009)

He is a fluffy Ringo. Some day are dream will happen and we will have our doors open to rabbits like Ripley.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 24, 2009)

What ever happen to this bun. He has been on my mind for a few days.

Is he still at the foster. Is there any update videos I would love to see them


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 25, 2009)

They were transferred from the home in Orlando to Gainesville. Unfortunately, I doubt we will be getting any more video updates. We are still treating the head tilt. They have not yet been released for adoption.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh poor baby if I lived near there I would foster them. I like him he is so cute


----------



## BellTowerAngoras (Apr 26, 2009)

I hope he finds a good home, well I don't even have to hope lol

I know he will  

I don't think I could handle a bunny with that kind of problem though ;( But god bless those who open their hearts to the poor little guy


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 26, 2009)

*BellTowerAngoras wrote: *


> I hope he finds a good home, well I don't even have to hope lol
> 
> I know he will
> 
> I don't think I could handle a bunny with that kind of problem though ;( But god bless those who open their hearts to the poor little guy


It can be alot of work but worth it. I have 3 though one is from an injury. One is a foster.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 27, 2009)

I just got an update this morning:

The attached photos are of our little guy Ripley who Tina and Brent rescued awhile ago. They have been doing neck massages on him every day and have now tried a new one which from all indications is starting to really help him.This little guy has been through a lot and yet he is the sweetest, nicest friendliest bunny you can ever hope for. Whatever the outcome, this guy is going to be just fine.

I will post the pics tonight - I can't upload them to my Photobucket account at work.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 27, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I just got an update this morning:
> 
> The attached photos are of our little guy Ripley who Tina and Brent rescued awhile ago. They have been doing neck massages on him every day and have now tried a new one which from all indications is starting to really help him.This little guy has been through a lot and yet he is the sweetest, nicest friendliest bunny you can ever hope for. Whatever the outcome, this guy is going to be just fine.
> 
> I will post the pics tonight - I can't upload them to my Photobucket account at work.



I am glad this little guy is doing so good.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 27, 2009)

Latest pictures of Ripley:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2009)

Aww I wish I could meet this guy.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 27, 2009)

I wish you could too. Be assured that GRR takes the very best care of their bunnies and does not scrimp on vet care!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2009)

If they didn't I couldn't see you standing for it. 

Some day I will have a place for buns like him.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 29, 2009)

Ripley and his sister are cute! Glad he has a very good home!


----------

